# Support Group For Individuals Who Have Dropped/Scratched Bionic



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi.

My name is Thomas, I'm 29, and my Bionic has two scratches on it. I had it in a Incipio Feather Lite Case which didn't protect it.

I've had a tough week living with these scratches and I'm curious if I'm alone. Is anyone out there like me? I need help. Is this normal?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope you are not alone. I worry all the time about scratching my phone that's where the otterbox defender comes in


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a hair stuck under my screen protector today. It bothered me until I took the defender cover off. Which is kind of hard to do and sometimes hurts my fingers.

Well, this has been really productive. Let's meet back up next week about the same time?


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

I've made a couple scratches on my screen, I keep on forgetting to get a screen cover.


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

I wrapped mine in carbon fiber lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine has a hair stratch on the top corner and I cry almost ever night lol. Even doh you cant see it unless your staring really hard lol.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

You people need to take it easy with yer gadgets...

3 phones
OG DROID
DROID X
BIONIC

no screen protectors, no scratches...EVAR!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> I wrapped mine in carbon fiber lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I did that with my x2. What hurts the most is this: the parts that got injured were covered. Ouch.

Never leaving silicone again. TPU for life.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> You people need to take it easy with yer gadgets...
> 
> 3 phones
> OG DROID
> ...


Jesus do you ever leave the house???

Haha jk... but yeah people gotta take care of their junk! Got a simple silicon case and a screen protector since day 1 and my bionic looks as good as when I took it out of the box... Runs a lot better though


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

First my DX was unprotected from release day till well still have it no scratches on it. Bionic I think there is some type of film covering the screen it has alot fine scratches and is finger print magnet. Any way all ready ordered a wrapsol proctector for my nexi

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I've said it before - I got Otterbox Defender just prior rooting my phone... Didn't want to have to go thru rigamarole if something like cracked screen happened and I had to send back on insurance. I hadto take case off again tonight to pull battery (was showing my dad ics.. he used to be on CM when we both had droid1's) .. anyway it froze... i haven't put case back on yet and kinda feeling like it is hella more responsive naked... not that I noticed issues so much when using defender...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I've always used the invisible shield. On all my devices. When the bionic first came out all they had was the dx one. It left the top off the screen exposed and when I changed it to the actual bionic protector I noticed how pristine the exposed parts still were. I thought gorilla glass was scratch proof? Mine seems to be and I was considering going bare back until I read your guys posts. Is it having kids that scratches an unscratchable phone or what?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's being an idiot and letting your phone fly out of your hands when walking outside.

The funny thing is that I was hammered the night before and didn't drop it once.

It's barely even noticeable (not at all with TPU case on) but bothers the hell out of me.

I had a zagg but it kept getting fingernail marks on it. Rocking the Steinhill ultra crystal now. Yes, it has gorilla glass, but I've seen it scratch and shatter before. The Steinhill was on when I dropped it and didn't leave a scratch.


----------



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Hi.
> 
> My name is Thomas, I'm 29, and my Bionic has two scratches on it. I had it in a Incipio Feather Lite Case which didn't protect it.
> 
> I've had a tough week living with these scratches and I'm curious if I'm alone. Is anyone out there like me? I need help. Is this normal?


 First the obligatory "Hi Thomas!"

I to suffer from what is commonly referred to as dds - droid drop syndrome.

My dds flared up 2 days ago When I bought my extended battery, yet failed to purchase the silicone case that covers said extended battery... attached said extended battery without said silicone case, Drove 15 minutes home to my house to park on my driveway at which point I got out of my car and droped my unprotected Bionic onto my driveway at which point it bounced up no less than 12 inches, And in my haste to try to catch my phone I kicked my Bionic Across my driveway...

Needless to say I'm now looking for a silicone case That covers my driveway damage And my extended battery.

Thank you for allowing me to share this is been very therapeutic.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

the bionic has gorilla glass? i went bare back on my d1 and minute scratches weren't noticeable really. If you looked for them, sure, but not during normal use.

still, the outer case got beat to hell. I've already dropped my case getting out of car and it felt good to not panic as it fell. I didn't even kick the crap out of it in effort to save it (you know!)


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

ProCompSolutions said:


> I wrapped mine in carbon fiber lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


There is a punchline here. I mean, cf isn't see thru.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine fell out of my lap when getting out of my friend's car (my nightmare..I always leave the phone in my lap for some reason..instead of putting it back). Luckily, THIS time I have a TPU-case and screen protector. No damage. I can't even find any impact mark on the case. I did well this time to prepare for it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

smeech said:


> Mine fell out of my lap when getting out of my friend's car (my nightmare..I always leave the phone in my lap for some reason..instead of putting it back). Luckily, THIS time I have a TPU-case and screen protector. No damage. I can't even find any impact mark on the case. I did well this time to prepare for it.


That's what I usually rock, but I got cocky that week and was using my Incipio Feather-lite case. I'm devastated...


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

HATE SCREEN PROTECTORS!! LOL. Seriously, Bionic has yet to see one, and my D1 never wore one. Wife dropped D1 on our brick sidewalk, screen showed nothing, but other parts chipped up. Bionic shows not a single mark on the screen, never been dropped though.
If screen can't hold up to normal use w/o screen protect, I think id go back to flip phones, keep my phone bare, and use the rhythm method


----------



## nelsont509 (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't had a screen protector on either one of my bionics...however I must tell you I dropped my first one within two hours after getting it activated, hit on the lower left corner and went sliding glass down across ruff pavement...picked it up, dusted it off expecting the worst...nothing, not a scratch!! My second (warranty replacement) I dropped, this time before activation, hit upper right corner first then bounced up, hit the lower right corner then slid glass down again, this time on gravelly asphalt...I looked up to the heavens and yelled "WHY"...picked it up again thinking no way this is going to be good. Nothing not a scratch!! Needless to say the dark chrome edges don't hold up near as nice as the glass! Now I hold it with both hands ( as DT says) and keep it in whichever pocket has the least amount of BS in it!! LOL









See sig below LOL


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^I'm a big fan of your stories. Same thing happened to mine on the fall (face down, slide) and my screen was good too - although it was covered with a protector.

I'm getting a warranty replacement tomorrow and might keep the screen naked.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine as well tell mine... lol. Yeah throw the vzw shell holster away! Phone fell out if it twice. The second time onto some bricks. Screen is just fine! Funny thing is it popped the shell cover off and scratched the bezel under where the case should've been covering. Lol... So as long as I have a case I cant see it. But i know its there! :-(

Oh btw... semi glass first on bricks no screen protector and no scratches...


----------



## nelsont509 (Oct 19, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Mine as well tell mine... lol. Yeah throw the vzw shell holster away! Phone fell out if it twice. The second time onto some bricks. Screen is just fine! Funny thing is it popped the shell cover off and scratched the bezel under where the case should've been covering. Lol... So as long as I have a case I cant see it. But i know its there! :-(
> 
> Oh btw... semi glass first on bricks no screen protector and no scratches...


Glad to see I'm not the only one that "lives dangerously"!! LOL


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Nope... not at all... I havent found a screen protector yet that doesnt peel! Lol. Until that day I'll be running necked! Haha


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Nope... not at all... I havent found a screen protector yet that doesnt peel! Lol. Until that day I'll be running necked! Haha


Steinhill Ultra Crystal - very nice, and I've tried them all. http://www.sgpstore.com/sgp-motorola-droid-bionic-screen-protector-steinheil-series.html

And lifebegins - I mentioned this in my intro, but the only place my phone took damage was where my Incipio covered it. Pretty stupid...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Out of nowhere my ear speaker blew out. If I turn my call volume up to an audible level it starts cracking and hissing. This is horrible. I don't want a refurb. Anyone know of any setting trick or anything besides getting a bt? Every time someone new calls I have to lower the volume for that specific contact. I know im posting in the wrong thread I just wanted to cry to you guys instead of starting a new thread....


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Dropped my phone in my drink cup. Screen started freaking out, phone opened things at random. Immediately I yanked it and batt pulled. Leaned it up against the space heater for lack of rice in the house, 10 mins later I was back to normal 

Stressful times when u don't have insurance.


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

Sadly I dropped mine in the garage last weekend. I always live dangerously with my electronics, but I always take excellent care of my expensive toys...

2nd time in my life I've ever dropped a mobile. Unlike the last time, many years ago, only cosmetic damage this time.

Bottom left, front edge looks like a small dog decided to chew on about half an inch of plastic. Bottom right, front edge has a teeny notch. Very top left corner, front edge has an even smaller notch (a nitch?) that can't be seen, but I feel it every time I go for the power button.

I'm thinking of taking a super fine file to the rough stuff and maybe make them less tactile-y offensive.

I've been devastated everyday since it happened.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

i always use invisible shields, even when I put them on myself theyve never let me down. But I though gorilla glass was scratch PROOF not resistant..... I've seen that video of the guy beating on his screen with a pair of scissors and it coming out without a scratch. Is gorilla glass the real deal or what?


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Invisashield is all I use although I have a otterbox used for 3days gif anyone wants it let me know I will let it go cheap. Only thing I have on my phone is one nic on the bottom where my daughter dropped it.


----------



## j g0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not alone. Hairline crack across the top left corner, less than a millimeter away from the camera. It pains me to to look at.​
...Although I suppose I should be thankful, as after a Halloween-weekend-morning on-foot search of downtown East Lansing, ending in a stranger's driveway under a bush, my Bionic is alive and well, with this as its only scar.


----------



## AdamBionic (Nov 3, 2011)

Just a reminder with insurance a new bionic is only $99 away...


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> i always use invisible shields, even when I put them on myself theyve never let me down. But I though gorilla glass was scratch PROOF not resistant..... I've seen that video of the guy beating on his screen with a pair of scissors and it coming out without a scratch. Is gorilla glass the real deal or what?


Nope. It can shatter, crack, spiderweb, etc...

It's tough though.


----------

